# News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris f&uuml;r Postal Verfilmung?



## Administrator (16. August 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,497381


----------



## another_bastard (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Hasselhoff UND Norris. Der Film hat dann definitiv das Zeug zu nem Horror-Schocker  

Naja, die beiden und Boll der Regisseur, das würde ein richtig trashiger Film(schlimmer als bisher kanns ja nicht mehr werden):

HER DAMIT


----------



## KaterFreggel (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

 Ist heute der 1. April... PCG bitte nicht solche Scherze... das grenz ja an seelische Grausamkeit ^^


----------



## Schweinepriester (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Wer will denn überhaupt noch ne PC-Game Verfilmung sehen die sind doch alle voll scheisse...


----------



## andi_le_chuck (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Es gibt wirklich Uwe Boll fans? Was ist aus diesser Welt geworden!


----------



## Goddess (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

War der Kampf schon zwischen Boll und einem Kritiker? Wenn ja dann hat der Kämpfer entweder zu fest zu geschlagen oder nicht fest genug... Lieber Herr Boll, hängen Sie das Filmgeschäft an den Nagel, seien Sie gnädig! Die Ära der "B-Movies" ist vorbei, Boll lässt es wieder erstehn, und erschafft ein neues, "W-Movies". "W wie Worthless".


----------



## Shattdown (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				Schweinepriester am 16.08.2006 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will denn überhaupt noch ne PC-Game Verfilmung sehen die sind doch alle voll scheisse...



Dann hast Du wohl nicht Silent Hill gesehen, dies war eine recht gute Verfilmung des Spiels, also mir hatte sie gefallen.


----------



## Ztyla (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				andi_le_chuck am 16.08.2006 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wirklich Uwe Boll fans? Was ist aus diesser Welt geworden!



Ganz locker... Dass seine "Fans" sich Hasselhoff und Norris in den Film wünschen, zeigt ja deutlich, dass auch sie nicht mit nem Kassenschlager rechnen... 

Uwe Boll avanciert zum modernen Ed Wood


----------



## Schweinepriester (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				Shattdown am 16.08.2006 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Schweinepriester am 16.08.2006 15:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen das Silent Hill verfilmt wurde, ich korrigiere deshalb meine Aussage auf  "Alle PC-Game Verfilmung die ich gesehen habe  sind doch voll scheisse"


----------



## autumnSkies (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

POSTAL??? MIT HASSELHOFF UND NORRIS??????

Wie geil ist das denn?!   
Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

a.) ist der Regisseur dann endlich pleite
b.) hab ich dann die Krone der Trash Filme in meiner DVD Sammlung

Das wär auf jeden Fall total genial!


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Yeah, Trashfilm mit Traumbesetzung. Das kann ja was werden


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				another_bastard am 16.08.2006 15:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hasselhoff UND Norris. Der Film hat dann definitiv das Zeug zu nem Horror-Schocker
> 
> Naja, die beiden und Boll der Regisseur, das würde ein richtig trashiger Film(schlimmer als bisher kanns ja nicht mehr werden):
> 
> HER DAMIT




Da frag ich mich... Wer ist Uwe Boll?


----------



## _Slayer_ (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				Schweinepriester am 16.08.2006 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Shattdown am 16.08.2006 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hast nichts verpasst. Silent Hill war schlecht.


----------



## ZF-Ivanov (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Chuck Norris in dem Film???

Ha ich weiß wie er ausgeht..... 

Chuck Norris verpasst am Ende allen Darstellern einen tödlichen Roundhousekick...... *g*


----------



## leifman (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

hasselhoff mit dabei? war denn der protagonist von postal ein säufer? looool

greetingz


----------



## ice_kraem (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

der david wird das erste opfer...hehehehe....


----------



## vinc (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Also bei IMDB steht der Film schon als "pre-production" drin - somit is die Absicht wohl doch ernster (allerdings sind die o.g. Darsteller noch nicht gelistet).

Aber was mich wundert, auch Far Cry steht als Verfilmung unter dem Produzent. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## blubblah (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

wenn das dann so lustig wird, wie "dotchball - voll auf die nüsse" wo hasselhof die deutsche mannschaft leitet, hab ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## Atrox (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				vinc am 16.08.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei IMDB steht der Film schon als "pre-production" drin - somit is die Absicht wohl doch ernster (allerdings sind die o.g. Darsteller noch nicht gelistet).
> 
> Aber was mich wundert, auch Far Cry steht als Verfilmung unter dem Produzent. Da bin ich mal gespannt.


gabs nicht mal vor paar monaten die meldung, dass der uwe aussteigt aus dem geschäft, oder irre ich mich da?

naja, wirklich großes kann man sich ja vom uwe bo... oh schau ein sack reis ist umgefallen... *michwichtigerendingenzuwend*


----------



## Rollora (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				Atrox am 16.08.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> vinc am 16.08.2006 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die Meldung gabs...
DAVID HASSELHOFF , mal ganz ehrlich der hats eigentlich drauf! Wisst ihr wer das Meistverkaufte Album in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz hat? Na der David. Außerde hört euch mal "Everybody Sunshine " von dem an, da kann man einfach nur gut drauf sein nachher. Er hat sich trotz mangelndem SChauspielertalent oft durchgesetzt und ist deshalb mein Persönlicher Held... Wenn jetzt noch McGyver mitspielt usw... dann seh ich mir den an. Scheiß auf Norris, wenn schon VanDamme


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				Rollora am 16.08.2006 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja die Meldung gabs...
> DAVID HASSELHOFF , mal ganz ehrlich der hats eigentlich drauf! Wisst ihr wer das Meistverkaufte Album in Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz hat? Na der David. Außerde hört euch mal "Everybody Sunshine " von dem an, da kann man einfach nur gut drauf sein nachher. Er hat sich trotz mangelndem SChauspielertalent oft durchgesetzt und ist deshalb mein Persönlicher Held... Wenn jetzt noch McGyver mitspielt usw... dann seh ich mir den an. Scheiß auf Norris, wenn schon VanDamme


Außerdem ist "Jump in my Car" voll geil!

Edit: Und Chuck Norris ist vor 10 Jahren gestorben, 



Spoiler



nur hat sich der Tod noch nicht getraut es ihm zu sagen 


 GENUG!!!


----------



## darthwolf68 (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Großartig! Zwei behaarte alte Säcke wollens noch mal wissen! Planschkuh Hasselhoof hat mit der Marvel-Verfilmung "Nick Fury - Agent of S.H.I.E.L.D." bereits sein (ungewollt) komödiantisches Talent bewiesen, und Chucky ist auch schon auf den Hund gekommen.
Mal ehrlich Rista-Rente hin oder her - sollte man nicht neuen Talenten auch eine Chance geben sich lächerlich zu machen? Bill von Tokyo Hotel und Jeanette Biedermann machen das doch auch schon ganz gut. Und bei Postal sollte eher Tarantino Regie führen, dann wirds vielleicht auch was mit dem schwarzen Humor!


----------



## Belgium (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

THE HOFF


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				darthwolf68 am 16.08.2006 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Und bei Postal sollte eher Tarantino Regie führen, dann wirds vielleicht auch was mit dem schwarzen Humor!


Bloß nicht. Der Mann soll schön seine eigenen Sachen schreiben, dann klappts auch mit nem guten Film.
Tarantino und Postal ...


----------



## another_bastard (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Uwe Boll verleiht dem Begriff "BOLLYWOOD" ja ne ganz neue Bedeutung *auf-den-schenkel-klopf*


----------



## sagichnet (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				autumnSkies am 16.08.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> POSTAL??? MIT HASSELHOFF UND NORRIS??????
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn?!
> Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> ...



richtig, überhaupt erstmal die idee postal zu verfilmen.....wenn norris dabei wäre, das wäre doch mal geil


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

*lol*

Die zwei will doch keine Sau mehr sehen.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nur eine handvoll Personen vorstellen die da als Hauptdarsteller in Frage kommen.
Bruce Willis
Wesley Snipes
George Clooney
Qentin Tarrantino
Vin Diesel
Angela Merkel


----------



## Vincent82 (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				autumnSkies am 16.08.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> POSTAL??? MIT HASSELHOFF UND NORRIS??????
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn?!
> Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> ...



Pleite? Wohl kaum auszug aus Wikipediea:
... Uwe Boll finanzierte seit 2000 seine Filme durch deutsche Medienfonds. Diese Anlageform ist für Anleger sehr interessant, da im ersten Jahr der Investition steuerliche Verluste bis zu 100% der Kapitaleinlage üblich sind.

Obwohl zahlreiche weitere Filmproduktionsfirmen im In- und Ausland diese Anlageform nutzen, wird Uwe Boll vorgeworfen, die deutschen Steuerzahler durch die Ausnutzung dieser Steuerlücke zu belasten. Zurückzuführen sind diese Vorwürfe nicht nur auf die mäßigen Kinoerfolge seiner Filme, sondern auch darauf, dass ein großer Teil der zur Verfügung stehenden Budgets an Drehorten in Kanada (und nicht in Deutschland) verbraucht wird...

Dem kann egal sien, ob der Film ein Renner wird oder nicht, die Kosten tragen andere.


----------



## _Slayer_ (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				xotoxic242 am 16.08.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> *lol*
> 
> Die zwei will doch keine Sau mehr sehen.
> 
> ...





Ja klar. Derartige Schauspieler wird Boll sich in 500 Jahren nicht leisten können und selbst wenn, dann glaube ich kaum, dass sich auch nur einer von ihnen mit Boll 'einlassen' würde.
Merkel lasse ich jetzt mal ausser Acht. *g*


----------



## xotoxic242 (16. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				_Slayer_ am 16.08.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 16.08.2006 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe...sollte ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint sein.


----------



## SGDrDeath (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				_Slayer_ am 16.08.2006 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 16.08.2006 21:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wär mir da nicht so sicher wenn ich mir mal die Liste von Dungeon Siege so anschaue...
http://german.imdb.com/title/tt0460780/fullcredits

Und irgendjemand meinte Uwe Boll würde der nöchste Ed Wood. Das ist jetzt aber mal echte ne Beledigung für Ed Wood


----------



## March20 (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

die sache wirkt ja wie der totale alptraum. will der die zwei abgehalfterten schauspieler wirklich auf die menschheit los lassen?

David hätte meiner meinung nach bei seinen serie bleiben sollen und chuck bei seiner kampfkunst. aber beide in diesem film?!? ich weiß nicht.

nun mal kurz OT:

und was ich gerne mal wissen würde:

Ich hab Dungeon Siege zwar gezockt, aber ich kann mich einfach nicht mehr an die story in dem game erinnern und ich weiß auch nicht worum es im groben in der verflimung von boll geht, aber woher ist bekannt das es eine PC-Game verfilmung ist?
Ich glaub einfach der hat "Dungeon Siege" nur in den titel gepackt weil es zum setting des films paßt.


ist das selbe wie dungeons&dragons. Der film hat ja mit irgendwelchen games nix zu tun.

Ich bin jedenfalls auf Bloodrayne und In the Name of the King gespannt, weil ich bei settings klasse finde. ich fand auch Alone in the Dark als B-Movie nicht schlecht. Kenne da sachen die weit mieser sind.


----------



## autumnSkies (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Vokuhila vs. Minipli! Ich bin gespannt wer welche Rolle kriegt. David ist doch sicher der Postal Boy und Norris der Cop? Ich hoffe, das David auch Leuten ins Gesicht pisst die dann kotzen und Katzen auf seine Pumpgun steckt. Großes Kino!



Als Dungeon Siege 2 auf den Markt kam, kam auch die Meldung das es dazu eine Kino Verfilmung geben wird. Der Filom hat 100%ig was mit dem Spiel zu tun. Story gab es bei dem Spiel alelrdings nicht wirklich. Oberbösewicht macht mit bösewichtiger Armee den Menschen und Elfen Angst und Bange, also musst du die bösewichtigearmee ausnocken.


----------



## another_bastard (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				autumnSkies am 17.08.2006 10:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, das David auch Leuten ins Gesicht pisst die dann kotzen und Katzen auf seine Pumpgun steckt. Großes Kino!



Ich hab nur die grosse Befürchtung das sich David wieder selbst "einnässt", wie neulich in London.


----------



## jetztnicht (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				March20 am 17.08.2006 06:25 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das selbe wie dungeons&dragons. Der film hat ja mit irgendwelchen games nix zu tun.



ich glaube, dungeons&dragons basierte auf dem analogen spiel...wie nennt man das doch gleich? ach ja, brettspiel...
und dass da ne drachenarmee zum einsatz kam lag wohl an nem zu hohen budget   

aber mal ernsthaft, wollen die echt hasselhoff n dude spieln lassen? soll der dann mit ner schippe leute enthaupten und mit den köpfen fußball spieln?
(zumindest hab ich das immer gemacht weil die hundchen so süß waren beim zurück bringen der köpfe)

naja, ich kann mir ne postal verfilmung generell nur schwer vorstellen aber ich lass mich mal überraschen


----------



## another_bastard (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Um zur Abwechslung mal was vernünftiges zum Thema beizutragen:

War grade auf der bollfansite, und da gibts ja auch sonen netten Poll wer die Rolle spielen soll. U.a wird da auch Johnny Depp vorgeschlagen. Den könnte ich mir eigentlich sehr gut in der Rolle vorstellen. Es darf aber bezweifelt werden ob der sich für sowas hergibt und dann noch unter Bolls    Regie???


----------



## Postal-Dude (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				another_bastard am 16.08.2006 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Uwe Boll verleiht dem Begriff "BOLLYWOOD" ja ne ganz neue Bedeutung *auf-den-schenkel-klopf*



LOL^^

Aber zum Thema: Das wird ja dann, wenns klappt, der Trashfilm mit DEN Trashdarstellern vom Trashregisseur! Geil!   

bye,TheDude.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (17. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				xotoxic242 am 16.08.2006 21:02 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Angela Merkel


Also.... jetzt wird's aber RICHTIG grußelig!


----------



## secondim (18. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

C Prominenz ist garkein Ausdruck... Der Hassi muss vermutlich erstma gucken ob er nicht in ner neuen Staffel American Idol mitwirken darf. 

Jetzt nur noch schnell Van Damme eingekauft und der Film wird richtig schlecht.


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

intro

amoklauf <i've been looking for freedom *träller*>
zwischendrin ein " ... you're f***ing kidding me ..." 
ach ja.. noch ne Packung "Djihad Milk" kaufen 

outro



Aber wer "Mean Guns" kennt weiß, es kann nicht gehaltloser werden.
Bin gespannt


----------



## zordiac (18. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				autumnSkies am 16.08.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> POSTAL??? MIT HASSELHOFF UND NORRIS??????
> 
> Wie geil ist das denn?!
> Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.
> ...





Lol.

Aber ich finde, Christian Slater muss mitmachen, der war schon echt grandios in diesem Blockbuster "Alone in the Dark".
<spoiler>
Ich will aber auch bitte eine konsequente Spielumsetzung sehen, wie Chuck Norris den Hasselhoff tot-uriniert und dann von Slater mit einer Schaufel plattgehauen wird.
</spoiler>


----------



## lenymo (19. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Mal was offtopic.

Filme gelten als Kunst, Computerspiele nicht. Was ist mit einem Film der auf einem Computerspiel basiert ?

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht ?


----------



## nnkwp (20. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

ich habe für kevin kostner als postaldude gevotet.


----------



## Postal-Dude (23. August 2006)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

HI!

Hab vor 3 Tagen eine Mail bekommen: "Chuck Norris is super christlich. Er will nicht - lehnt dasDrehbuch ab"
FUCK! 

bye,TheDude.


----------



## pilzbefall (18. August 2007)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Herr Boll sieht auf dem Foto mal wieder vollbreit aus. Schlimmer noch als Boll find ich aber Wolle Petersen mit seiner Perma-Pathetik. Hab mir letztens "der Sturm" angetan. Da wurde sogar Hoch-die-Fahnen-Musik geleiert, als einer n Kaffee aufm Kutter soff.


----------



## Chemenu (18. August 2007)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*



			
				Postal-Dude am 23.08.2006 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Hab vor 3 Tagen eine Mail bekommen: "Chuck Norris is super christlich. Er will nicht - lehnt dasDrehbuch ab"
> FUCK!
> ...




Mit Chuck Norris wär der Film auch zu langweilig bzw. kurz geworden, der hätte einfach die ganze Stadt mit nem Roundhouse-Kick zerlegt...


----------



## FragZShoX (3. September 2007)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Roundhousekick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meutec (9. September 2007)

*AW: News - Uwe Boll: Hasselhoff und Norris für Postal Verfilmung?*

Fehlen ja nur noch Macgyver, Hercules und Mr. T. Norris und Hasselhoff in einem Film wäre echt zu mies...


----------

